# Ayuda con el Pspice para un analisis parametrico



## AlejandroVanegas (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola necesito ayuda con el Pspice...tengo que hacer una simulacion de un circuito y me piden lo que pueden ver en el pdf que les pongo...y bueno se que tengo que hacer un analisis en time domain y hacer un analisis parametrico del valor del Gain de la fuente controlada (uso la E de Pspice), mu duda esta en que no se como hacer el analisis parametrico de un valor interno porque he intentado todo y no va, si alguien lo sabe y si no es mucha molestia porfavor explicarme con fotos que soy un poco torpe.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## betodj (Feb 5, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro AlejandroVenegas. La informacion que buscas esta en el libro:
"Simulación de circuitos electronicos de potencia con Pspice" de los autores: Emilio Figueres Amoros, Jose Manuel Benavent Garcia. de la editorial Alfaomega y la Universidad Politecnica de Valencia. (ver las paginas 16, 17, 18 analisis paramétrico).

Te muestro una imagen de un analisis parametrico que use, para visualizar la señal para tres valores distintos de un angulo (30, 90, 150 grados) para control de fase de un triac.

PD. Supongo que ya hiciste el analisis matematico  para determinar el tipo de comportamiento del circuito (amortiguado, sub_amortiguado, etc) en funcion de la fuente controlada. estos 3 valores distintos (calculados NO al azar) los tendras que ingresar en el setup parametrico.
quiza te interese ver: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/problema-respuesta-natural-forzada-circuito-rl-47435/


Un saludo...


----------

